# any more Lunar Champs about????



## loasbys (Sep 16, 2012)

We bought a 2005 Lunar Champ H261 last month and haven't seen another one yet, including the camping site at the Caravan and Motorhome Show at the NEC this weekend. Have we bought a complete pup or a pearl to be treasured? Jennie

site admin note - detail in title!


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Mongrel, and last of breed. A badge exercise by Lunar caravans of lostock hall Preston with a european partner.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I am in the same position with my Elddis Expedition 100 as it was made just as Elddis took over Expedition, hence it has both badges - but what does it matter? Most of the components in our vans come from a small number of suppliers so we all have similar equipment regardless of make, model or age. Just enjoy it - it doesn't matter a jot.


----------



## DerekAud (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a Lunar Roadstar and my Brother in Law has a Lunar Champ. We both enjoy them and have not had any problems. Just enjoy it.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar H621*

Have had ours since 2006, continue to be delighted with it.

They are a Lunar badged van and Lunar were truly hopeless at support.Ours was built in Belgium by Homecar. When we had a problem with a leak it was sorted very well by them.

Have done a few mods as you would expect, if we can help or just a chat then pm for phone details

Whats your plans for it?

Whatever enjoy it

Mike & Ann


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, I,ve had my Lunar Champ H601 since 2007, few problems so far. Made by Homecar in Belgium who have been helpful. If anyone has up to date contact info for Homecar it would be appreciated. Doug.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, I think Homecar are no longer a company they went bust, lunar models with H in them were made by Homecar in Belgium so spare part may be difficult to obtain as Lunar are not interested in supplying spares for Homecar built motorhomes.
We have a Homecar built camper and Lunar won't even supply or help me find a supplier for a hab door key.
Lafree


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello lafree, thanks for the post. I did manage to get habitation door keys from Homecar,but that was some time ago and I have lost track of them.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Purchased a new Homecar XS22 in 2010, also known as a Lunar Pinnacle and Homecar Fun - Ford Transit based end lounge coachbuilt. Transit side was perfect, but got shot of it within 6mths. 26 faults due to either poor conversion design and lack of care during manufacture.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

I'm not sure when this was written but its interesting


"Home-Car motorhomes started production on 18 February
It is far, soon starts Mobil Partner BVBA in Lommel with the production of the Home-Car motorhomes. Mobil Partner BVBA was founded by entrepreneur Paul Cremers and his partner after the bankruptcy of Home-Car, with the aim of producing the Home-Car motorhomes through to start. Well, their zeal and perseverance is rewarded."

When we went there in 2009 or was it 2010? they were just about to move from a leaky old building to a new one on the other side of Lommel.

Perhaps if anyone is passing thru they might like to call in and find out?
Mike


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> We bought a 2005 Lunar Champ H261


Are you sure it wasn't an H621>>- Corner fixed double bed??

WE had one till 2008 and traded it in for current vehicle. Nothing wrong with it at all but clambering over each other to go to the loo became a problem.

Mind you the stopping half way through the clambering was nice :wink:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

The new Homecar are manufacturing motorhomes, Perthshire Caravans are a dealer for them. Plus Homecar will help with some spare, when we had the Lunar H601 we got a couple of bits from them.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar spares*

We also found that Davan, being Lunar agents were able to help, trust there is one nearer to Northampton tho'

Mike


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, phoned Perthshire caravans today in the hope of getting a hab door key and they told me Homecar are no more and they are no longer agents.
Lafree


----------

